# NEW Mercier Kilo TT Pro Colors up on BD gallery



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

Pics of the WheatGold and Cream Kilo TT Pro are up on BD gallery.
Only color not shown yet is Slate.
So far, all the colors look yummy for this bike!

https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/images/ktp_crm_gallery/










https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/images/ktp_gld_gallery/










:thumbsup:


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

I am still waiting to see the Grape Soda. Really itching to buy up the frame set, so there are not all the stickers. 
Though full bike components could be sold to pay for it (since I have most of the other parts). Hmmm. 
Anyone know where to get a good price on a 1" threadless headset? Can't find any as cheap as i got my S-2 1 1/8" for $20 a while back.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

wow. BD is really pushing the designs. very nice!


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

lwkwafi said:


> I am still waiting to see the Grape Soda.


Its up! 
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/images/kp_gallery/


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

anyone know how much this bike weighs?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

dunklegelb said:


> Its up!
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/images/kp_gallery/


No Sugino cranks on this one. Truvativ cranks now. 

I like that bike!


----------

